# Question on Standings



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

After you sign the certification list and the time period to sign it has been over does it make a difference if your place changes in the Standings? The questions comes up because I signed a town list some time ago and recently when looking on-line I observed a new name added to the standings list ahead of mine that was not there when I signed the list.


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

The person that suddenly appeared before your name, might be a returning VET who submitted their paperwork to HRD.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

I understand how it could happen by my question was specific to how or if this new individual has any impact on the cert list that was already signed.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

No it wont impact the certification, This new person is now on the eligible list, not the certification list.


----------

